# 2010 CAAD9-4 and 2010 Synapse Carbon 5



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

I made a decision today and I'm not sure if I made the right one.

As I've posted on the other thread I placed an order for 2010 CAAD9-4 several weeks ago. I was given a very good price of $1500. Turned out the bike was not in stock and it kept getting delayed on order from Cannondale.

Today I was in the store again and, without going into to much detail, the owner ended up offering me a 2010 Synapse Carbon 5 instead for the same very price.

I couldn't resist and changed my order, so I'm picking up my bike in 2 days. I don't race and I'm not planning too. CAAD9 was great for me (I had 2009 before), but I wouldn't mind to be able to take longer rides instead. However I was already set on SRAM parts (although I've only ridden with 105 before), so I'm having doubts if I should've just stuck with my original order.

Do I really need a carbon frame? Am I going to regret losing the durability of the aluminum frame that is loved by so many?

I don't know. Just sharing I guess. Anybody has any thoughts?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't think durability will be an issue. What you're probably going to miss though is the "spunk" of the CAAD9. You should stick to what you really want even if it takes an extra month or even two to get it.


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

Personally I would have stuck with the 9-5. You've had a CAAD9 so you know what they're all about. I test rode the Synapse and even a scrub like me could notice the difference in stiffness and power transfer between the two. 

I'm also prejudiced. I'm not a carbon fan by any means. The Synapse uses a lower-grade carbon - they save the good stuff for the SuperSix....so it comes down to the best aluminum frame on the planet versus a middle of the road carbon bike.

My riding is fast and at most two hours. I never have time or centuries or four hour ordeals so the 9-5 is perfect for me.

Cannondale always uses dates that are way out and usually beats them. My CAAD-9 5 was supposed to be in at end of March and low and behold, today is the last day of March and it's still not here!

If you need to ride now you made the right choice. 

Everything will be fine. If you like the Synapse and you'll have the bike in two days you'll probably never look back. Only thing that bothers me is that you've had a CAAD9 so you 'll probabl notice a difference right away - for good or for bad.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Did your 2009 bike get wrecked or stolen, just curious...

Nothing wrong with riding a CAAD9 "longer". I rode mine on my first century last autumn and enjoyed it. Never felt constrained by riding aluminum or the race geo of my bike.

I think the Synapse looks pretty sweet too though... I want to ride a bike that looks good to me -- don't like the 2010 CAAD paint schemes other than the BBQ (anodized black?) and much prefer the Synapse choices... It sounds silly, but I think it's important to ride a bike that looks cool to you...


----------



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

2009 bike did get stolen. It was CAAD9-5 in black and red. 

I haven't ridden for almost a year now. I tried Synapse yesterday and no difference jumped out at me while going around the block. I'm not saying that there isn't, I'm saying that at my level I can't seem to be able to tell. Or I forgot how caad felt. 

I guess I'll see on my first ride on Saturday if there is something I dislike.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

DR2000 said:


> 2009 bike did get stolen. It was CAAD9-5 in black and red.
> 
> I haven't ridden for almost a year now. I tried Synapse yesterday and no difference jumped out at me while going around the block. I'm not saying that there isn't, I'm saying that at my level I can't seem to be able to tell. Or I forgot how caad felt.
> 
> I guess I'll see on my first ride on Saturday if there is something I dislike.


You would probably need to test ride a few bikes one after another in order to really feel the difference.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

*Last of "Made is USA" CAAD9*

For whatever it's worth, the 2010 is the last CAAD9 to be produced in the Bedford facility. From here on out, they will be made in Asia. The 2011 CAAD9s won't have "Handmade in the USA" emblazoned on the chain stays.

I would also be curious as to why the shop could not get your CAAD9-4. Did they sell out ? Did someone offer more $$?

So unless you have a sentimental or subjective motive for owning the final year of a domestically produced CAAD9, I doubt you will regret the choice.

If it were me, I would have taken the "Handmade in the USA" CAAD9. That's just me.


----------



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oy vey, guys, you're going to make me cry. 

For CAAD9 I had to wait a bit more, which isn't really a big deal. The reason why I switched was because I thought that 2010 Synapse Carbon 5 for $1500 was too good of a deal to pass up and before this came up I had been thinking that maybe I could easily give up some of the aggressiveness of CAAD9 for a smoother ride that I could last longer on -- I'm not racing and not planning too -- pretty much just a recreational rider.

So this 1500 deal came up and I took it. I still can change my mind and go back to waiting (while I would get the Synapse tomorrow), but I'm not really sure of anything anymore.

When I was waiting for CAAD9-4 I knew I couldn't afford to pay $2150 for Synapse, so it didn't even enter into the consideration. Now that it's an option at such a good price -- I'm confused.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

If you can't tell a difference between the CAAD and the Synapse, then go with what gets you out on the road quicker. Like others above, I noticed a subtle but definite difference between the two and ultimately chose the CAAD. For the riding you want to do, it sounds like either bike would be great for you. Both are great bikes. 

Good luck!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

DR2000, sorry to hear about how your 2009 got stolen... That gloss black with red is an awesome paint job.

Now that you've got the Synapse under you and thought it rode just fine, just go out and ride the heck out of it! I think people put too much emphasis on the bike -- I have both a CAAD9 and a super-heavy 25+ year old steel bike, and I like riding both. Less thinking, more riding!  See you on the roads!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Geez! If not for the whole "last ones made in the US" thing it wouldn't even be an issue.
You probobly made the right choice. If I wasn't a crit racer and was just riding for fun, I would get the synapse. In fact I may get one as a training/ every day bike. You will enjoy it for sure. Cycling mag. tested it and liked it a lot. Said it was responsive and fun to ride. It's a great deal, do it!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

For what it's worth $1,500 for a new 2010 Synapse Carbon 5 is an excellent deal. I'm actually surprised that the shop would sell it to you for that price. That's 30% under the MSRP.


----------



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a long story, but basically I brought in a friend to buy a bike, they screwed up with something and then the owner made it right by giving him a great price.

Since I'm his customer in the first place and I was waiting for a bike he said that it wouldn't be right if he gave my friend such a good price and wouldn't let me have the same if I wanted it. That's how I came to switching the order.

This LBS is extremely great as is its owner, for many other reasons beside the one above. The customer and customer service is ahead of everything for them.


----------



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Here it is. Picked up today, went for a 10 mile ride, so far I like it very much.


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

Dude! That's an awesome looking bike! You did the right thing and you're riding NOW, not in two months!

Absolutely gorgeous bike. Enjoy!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It is a great looking bike for a great price and I'm glad you like riding it. Enjoy!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Love the black and white, my new fav color combo. I think in the long run you will be happier and ride more on this bike. I love my caad 9 for racing but I have a more comfy bike for every day. The caad is by no means harsh, but when givin a choice....... the more comfortable you are the more you'll ride.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I have synapse and love it, however this is my first and only road bike.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Totally awesome, great looking bike! Hope you enjoy the ride!


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks just like the one I picked up last week (promised for end of May, got here end of March instead!). Mine is on a recent page of the photos thread in this section. I'm coming from a low-end aluminum Specialized Sequoia, so I lost a lot of weight and picked up a lot of smoothness. So far I really like it, but am keeping the Sequoia for light touring duty (put a rack on it, etc.).

By the way, the black part of the paint is actually a very dark blue, or at least dark blue highlights over a black base. You can see this in the closeups above. Pretty nice looking, IMHO. And $1500 is a very good deal -- I thought I did well at 10% under MSRP.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

T K said:


> Love the black and white, my new fav color combo.


It's (navy) blue and white...


----------



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's a weird color. It does look black and white most of the time. But then if the light falls just at the right angle it suddenly turns blue.


----------



## fernandok (Sep 5, 2009)

The Synapse is beautiful, confortable and very good. I like to ride miles and miles with mine. I like mine a lot.


----------



## Nutmegger2010 (Apr 12, 2010)

*2010 caad9 4 - Black - Availability*

Any one have any recent history of getting one of these in Black.
Left a deposit at LBS beginning of May 2010, and the are 'hoping" for late April 2010.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't quite follow your dates since it isn't May yet, but I ordered one on 4/2 and was told 5/29 for an expected ship date. What actually happens, I don't know.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Nutmegger2010 said:


> Any one have any recent history of getting one of these in Black.
> Left a deposit at LBS beginning of May 2010, and the are 'hoping" for late April 2010.


Did you mean March?


----------



## Nutmegger2010 (Apr 12, 2010)

yeah - meant March


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

so let me get this straight:
CAAD9 = better for short rides, faster for those short rides
Synapse Carbon = better for long rides, rider will last longer in longer rides

please everyone that reads add more distinctions on which a buyer should buy for his style. i'm deciding between the two.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> so let me get this straight:
> CAAD9 = better for short rides, faster for those short rides
> Synapse Carbon = better for long rides, rider will last longer in longer rides
> 
> please everyone that reads add more distinctions on which a buyer should buy for his style. i'm deciding between the two.


You pretty much got it right. That's not to say that you couldn't ride all day long on a CAAD9. I'm sure many people do. It's just that the Synapse is more suitable/comfortable.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

DR2000 said:


> Here it is. Picked up today, went for a 10 mile ride, so far I like it very much.


I would say that based on your stem angle and number of spacers that you made a wise choice going for the Synapse.


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

that is one sweet looking bike and ride. I just test road the synaspe carbon 6 and the price was $100 more than you paid. But rode really nice, just trying to figure out if i can part with the money. I rode the alloy 6 and 5 synaspe but the carbon is better.


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd say Synapse is better suited to meet your needs. The alloy Synapse has a little more upright geometry than the carbon, so the carbon is closer to the Caad in geometry than the alloy. As for ride quality, why not go plush & comfy if you aren't going to race. The Made in the USA thing I get. I got an alloy 29er 3 for that very reason. Resale on the carbon will be much easier I'd guess. My vote is to enjoy the good deal!!! I know some very large riders of Synapses & they are still really responsive & nimble. Doesn't take off on first stroke like the Caad does, but I'd think the positves outweigh the negatives for you.


----------

